# comme fossero dei raggi



## pampinea

Buongiorno 

vorrei tradurre in francese la seguente frase: La Melanesia diviene dunque, in questa opera, non un terreno di studio, ma uno specchio che, come fossero dei raggi, riflette le interpretazioni che di essa sono state date.
Il mio tentativo è il seguente: 
La Mélanésie devient donc, dans cet ouvre, non un terrain d’études, mais un miroir que, comme ils seraient des rayons, reflète les interprétations que de lui ont été données. 
Come da titolo, l'espressione che mi dà da pensare è "comme ils seraient des rayons" poiché non sono sicura che renda il senso che l'espressione ha in italiano. 

Come potrei tradurre l'espressione?

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.

Pampinea


----------



## nestore

Salve!
Qualche ritocco, aspettando i madrelingua:



pampinea said:


> La Mélanésie devient donc, dans cette œuvre, non pas un terrain d’études, mais un miroir qui, comme ils seraient des rayons, reflète les interprétations qui ont été données de lui.



Per tradurre la frase in giallo, schivando il dubbio, io metterei : *comme s'il s'agissait de rayons *o magari, ancora meglio, *comme autant de rayons*.



Nestore


----------



## pampinea

nestore said:


> Salve!
> Qualche ritocco, aspettando i madrelingua:
> 
> 
> 
> Per tradurre la frase in giallo, schivando il dubbio, io metterei : *comme s'il s'agissait de rayons *o magari, ancora meglio, *comme autant de rayons*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nestore



Ti ringrazio tanto 

e mi sento un po' in imbarazzo perché ho commesso un'infinità di errori


----------



## nestore

Nessun imbarazzo, piccola Pampinea. Sei a casa!



Nestore


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, 
Vorrei solo far notare che una traduzione più letterale non funziona affatto male se si lavora un po' di più sulla posizione dei vari elementi:
"La Mélanésie devient donc, dans cette œuvre, non un terrain d’études, mais un miroir qui reflète, comme si c'était des rayons, les interprétations qui en ont été données".​Ancora meglio prendendo in prestito l'idea di Nestore:
"La Mélanésie devient donc, dans cette œuvre, non un terrain d’études, mais un miroir qui reflète comme autant de rayons les interprétations qui en ont été données".
​@ nestore: meglio lasciare il giallo per i romanzi a suspense, che è quasi illeggibile per i vecchiotti come me .


----------



## pampinea

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao,
> Vorrei solo far notare che una traduzione più letterale non funziona affatto male se si lavora un po' di più sulla posizione dei vari elementi:"La Mélanésie devient donc, dans cette œuvre, non un terrain d’études, mais un miroir qui reflète, comme si c'était des rayons, les interprétations qui en ont été données".​Ancora meglio prendendo in prestito l'idea di Nestore:"La Mélanésie devient donc, dans cette œuvre, non un terrain d’études, mais un miroir qui reflète comme autant de rayons les interprétations qui en ont été données".
> ​@ nestore: meglio lasciare il giallo per i romanzi a suspense, che è quasi illeggibile per i vecchiotti come me .



Ti ringrazio molto Matoupaschat ,

le tue soluzioni mi sembrano molto "eleganti",  e grazie anche per avermi fatto ricordare l'uso del pronome "en", spesso è un'ottima soluzione, ma altrettanto spesso me ne dimentico!

posso chiederti una cosa?

Come mai nella traduzione proposta da Nestore era presente il "pas", mentre tu l'hai omesso? Quale sfumatura di significato dà o toglie la sua presenza?

Grazie


----------



## nestore

Grazie, Pampinea, per la domandina. Mi hai preceduto. 
Le cose sono due: o ho preso un abbaglio, o le due possibilità sono accettabili o è stato Matou a prenderlo, l'abbaglio. Ecco, le cose in effetti sono tre. 

Aspettiamo risposte!



Nestore


----------



## matoupaschat

Nessuno si è preso nulla. È solo una questione di stile: ci sono le due possibilità, di uguale valore, ma come dicevo in un altro thread, _"moi, j'ai un peu la manie de raccoucir tout ce qui me passe sous la plume ou le clavier"_. Al massimo, con "non pas", ci sarà un pizzico d'insistenza supplementare nell'opposizione _terrain d’études <=> miroir._ Ma è un'opinione del tutto personale.
 
Bonne après-midi a tous ! (Questa era in francese, dunque ci metto uno spazio prima del punto!)


----------



## pampinea

matoupaschat said:


> Nessuno si è preso nulla. È solo una questione di stile: ci sono le due possibilità, di uguale valore, ma come dicevo in un altro thread, _"moi, j'ai un peu la manie de raccoucir tout ce qui me passe sous la plume ou le clavier"_. Al massimo, con "non pas", ci sarà un pizzico d'insistenza supplementare nell'opposizione _terrain d’études <=> miroir._ Ma è un'opinione del tutto personale.
> 
> Bonne après-midi a tous ! (Questa era in francese, dunque ci metto uno spazio prima del punto!)



Grazie mille

effettivamente adesso mi è molto più chiaro in modo in cui "gestire" la negazione di singoli elementi della frase. Alla luce della tua spiegazione, sto rivedendo una serie di frasi che mi avevano lasciata perplessa e il "senso" torna.

ps: che bello questo forum!


----------

